# Вопросы-ответы > Межконфессиональный диалог >  Как общаться с демоническими личностями?

## AleksandrP

Добрый день. 

Как общаться с демоническими личностями на работе? 
Коллега высмеивает жизнь после смерти, не верит, что после смерти, что то будет. 
Утверждает, что высшей нравственности не существует. Все это придумано религиями, чтобы управлять человеком. 
Утверждает, что Бога нет, и все материя, биологическое тело, духовности не существует.  :blink: 

Возможно, кто то поделится опытом или скинет ссылку на видео лекцию по этому вопросу.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

Здравствуйте.

Существуют различные исследования, которые указывают на существование посмертного опыта умирающих, например, доктора Моуди. Проводились исследования о существовании паранормальных явлений, историй воспоминания детей о своих прошлых жизнях. Есть множество фактических свидетельств такого рода. Можно самостоятельно поискать материал по этой теме.

----------


## AleksandrP

Демоническая личность все равно в это не поверит. Доказательства игнорируются, называются бредом и т.д. 
Какие другие способы есть убедить, что человек это больше чем материальное тело? Есть душа (асур в это не верит.), Бог и т.д.

Или не стоит вообще тратить силы и время на такого человека, для которого все низко пали в его глазах, когда говорят про Бога, душу и религию?

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

Да, если человек не хочет слушать никаких аргументов - лучше с ними не иметь общения

----------

